# How loud is a Gibson J200?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

At least I think it is a J200. This is being played in a dressing room


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have played the Epiphone version... and they aren't overly loud.. he's pounding on it ..


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Depends if it is mic'd and the PA?
Depends how hard you hit it?
Depends how much dynamite you can pack inside?

I don't know; how loud is it?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When you pound on it, like Pete, it is LOUD. I don't think it would be as loud if it was parlour guitar.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

small room ( all concrete and bricks including the floor and ceiling) = loud acoustic guitar

G.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Not nearly as loud as you'd think they are. If anything, they have the illusion of volume due to their size, but they're more bright than loud IME.

W.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

King Loudness said:


> but they're more bright than loud IME.
> 
> W.


Agree with you


----------

